# What kind of cat is my baby Kaycee?



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Could anyone tell me? What kind of cat is my baby Kaycee?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

She's a Brown Torbie Domestic Shorthair


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Sol, thanks but no thanks. I already knew she was a SH and that thread only told me hair lengths.

TxnCats, thanks


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sure Sol just thought you meant breed, not color, since this is the breeding forum.


----------

